
Why You Must Be In Silicon Valley - rockstar9
http://www.sproutly.com/2008/05/05/why-i-like-silicon-valley/
======
dshah
Why change the title of the original post from "Why I Like Silicon Valley" to
the less accurate and misleading "Why You Must Be In Silicon Valley"?

------
edw519
Nice poster. Where's yc?

~~~
abstractbill
Nice _idea_ for a poster, but I think it might be a little out of date.
Where's Google?

~~~
hugh
Or yahoo? Or any internet-related company, for that matter.

It uses the old-style rainbow Apple logo, which dates it at 1998 or earlier.

